# Horrible Job Interview



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Stories & Tales of horrible job interviews.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

lol well mine wasn't horrible but I had a boss call me in to speak (well he wasn't exactly my boss, I was on work placement) and he was asking me questions about what I wanted to do next, what my plans were. Basically he was trying to open the doors to hire me. I totally missed this as I was set for another qualification haha. The awkwardness of when he realised this and still tried to keep the convo going.

Do I regret that? Yeah, kinda. If only I had spotted it and went with it.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Not an interview but a phone interview (pre-interview?) I think I might be on their interview blacklist because of it :laughing:

First this HR recruiter asks me if I'm open to the later shift (they had 9-5pm's and 3-11pm's). I said I'd actually prefer the later one. She's all, "really? why?" (why do you care?) in this disbelieving voice. I said I think I do better work during those hours. From that point on she seemed to think I was lying through the whole call. She asked if I wanted to come in to interview in the morning, I think the next day or two after the call. I had something previously scheduled that afternoon and wasn't sure if the two would conflict so I hesitated, and I asked if there were any other days/times. (I think it was something like 9:30 vs 1pm, with maybe an hour of travel, and if I were to interview with a slew of people like I've heard about, that could be an entire morning..)

Then she starts asking me why I'm hesitating, so I explained I had something else scheduled, and all of a sudden she flips a shit lol. "Wait... if this is in the morning and that's in the afternoon, why does that matter? You don't really want this job do you?.. you know what, I'm gonna speak to my supervisor, maybe I'll call you back...I don't know.." (never called back)

I told someone else about it who was advising me about job searching at the time, and she said "wow, it sounds like you dodged a bullet with that one.. that was super unprofessional.. she may have missed her meds that day". :crazy:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Not an interview but a phone interview (pre-interview?) I think I might be on their interview blacklist because of it :laughing:
> 
> First this HR recruiter asks me if I'm open to the later shift (they had 9-5pm's and 3-11pm's). I said I'd actually prefer the later one. She's all, "really? why?" (why do you care?) in this disbelieving voice. I said I think I do better work during those hours. From that point on she seemed to think I was lying through the whole call. She asked if I wanted to come in to interview in the morning, I think the next day or two after the call. I had something previously scheduled that afternoon and wasn't sure if the two would conflict so I hesitated, and I asked if there were any other days/times. (I think it was something like 9:30 vs 1pm, with maybe an hour of travel, and if I were to interview with a slew of people like I've heard about, that could be an entire morning..)
> 
> ...


What a crazy bitch, I would have told her to suck a dick and slammed the phone down.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Aladdin Sane said:


> What a crazy bitch, I would have told her to suck a dick and slammed the phone down.


I coulda tried that...but then I might also have prior arrest/verbal harassment on my record for future job applications.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

20+ years ago
the job was for a large full service landscape management company
the duties included overseeing mowing, bed maintenance, shrub/tree pruning, spraying, fertilizing, street cleaning, etc
this was for several large malls in a 4 county area
v'bob's be thinking ''sweet, big bucks, at least 50 k + a year''
then man describes benny's
20 hours of vacation after 1st year, no medical til 5 years
no personal vehicle expenses which use of your own auto was required
wait for it .............8$ PER HOUR upon hearing this i got up, shook his hand then thanked him for wasting my time


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

It was a phone interview for a chemical company. The supervisor I spoke with used to be a professor from Cornell. She was Indian, not that it matters. But any case, she asked me so many personal questions it became a joke and I would start laughing with my responses. "What does your mom do? Where does she work?" "Tell me about your upbringing, family-wise"

Not to mention she criticized me for not knowing the most insane specifics on my studies from years prior. Sorry lady, I don't remember the Hertz on the NMR instrument. "Well just a heads up, you might want to bring your lab notebook with you for the interview" LOL OKAY

I obviously find another job and call to cancel the next interview. She says she is so sad and really had hopes for me blah blah blah. Then she asks who I chose to work for, how much money I'll be making! and what the specific reasons are for choosing that company over hers. 

Nosy bitch.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I have two stories, from different standpoints: 

1. I was doing the interviewing: Job candidate comes in looking very sorrowful and disappointed, exclaims to me, "Oh I thought Matt was going to be doing the interview." He proceeds to not shake my hand or introduce himself. I then ask him what his current employer would say about him if asked, he replies, "I don't know, you'd have to ask him." The rest of the interview he was just very low energy and non-committal. I ended the interview thinking no way I'm hiring him. I then actually talked to his current employer to find out that he does outstanding work. I hired him after all and was not disappointed. This was two years ago, and I now consider him one of my good friends. This goes to show that you can't always judge people by their interview. 

2. Worst interview I've had: I was very young and shy, applying for a minimum wage job at a department store. When I arrived for my interview, I realized to my horror, that all the people being interviewed that day were there for a group interview. They handed everyone a product, and told them to try to "sell" it to the group. I was mortified and embarrassed myself greatly. I stammered out two sentences before I sat down, defeated.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Went on a group interview for a position at the bank, out of nowhere, this lady really warms up to me for some reason. She was one of the interviewees, and wanted to hire me as a babysitter for her grandkids. I told her, thanks but no thanks.

After the interview, she followed me with her car and was really adament about the position insisting it would be a match. I still remember her blue clunky car as she drove up.. gased on the petal. I was kinda..scared from her peculiar behavior. I mean I said, no? Sweet of her to offer the position. Just strange in the approach. Not to mention, I was terrified of the moving vehicle as it kept creeping up.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

strawberryLola said:


> Went on a group interview for a position at the bank, out of nowhere, this lady really warms up to me for some reason. She was one of the interviewees, and wanted to hire me as a babysitter for her grandkids. I told her, thanks but no thanks.
> 
> After the interview, she followed me with her car and was really adament about the position insisting it would be a match. I still remember her blue clunky car as she drove up.. gased on the petal. I was kinda..scared from her peculiar behavior. I mean I said, no? Sweet of her to offer the position. Just strange in the approach. Not to mention, I was terrified of the moving vehicle as it kept creeping up.


Woah what the hell that is creepy


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I had a suuuuper creepy interview in New York City. I thought it was a modeling job, which it was, but not the kind of modeling I did. When I walked in there was a sign that said "clothes at the door." An elderly woman answered the door. I was super confused. Her son was the one who put up the ad and he had this little photography room at the back of her apartment. She offered me lemonade and I assumed going into a apartment that a grandma lived in probably wouldn't result in me getting dismembered.

The guy who met me in his "room" had this HUGE bed ON THE FLOOR. Literally an air mattress. He had one cheap looking camera pointed at it. 

Needless to say, I didn't drink the lemonade. I said I had a meeting and gtf out of there.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

my last interviewed I turned up at 1pm... "Hi, I'm ___ and I'm here for my interview?"
and the reply "Yes but I expected you at 10am."

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'VE READ THE LETTER WRONG???????? I NEVER READ IT WRONG AND I'M NEVER EVER LATE!!!

apparently someone had left me a voice message advising of a time change which I didn't get and explained that to her. she said she will try get another staff member as she needs two to do the interview... she offers me a tea I say yes please.... she forgets and goes back to her office... no tea for me... a staff member comes down and the first lady asks if she can help with the interview to which the other lady replies no because she has training. so I'm like umm I'll come back another day? and they were like yeah could you? we agreed on me coming back at 4pm.

I was so close to not coming back after that embarassment! But I did. And there was no voice message left for me so I wasn't at fault at all!

I currently work there so it worked out ok.. although I ended up starting 2 weeks later because they hadn't got my application done and I was unemployed for 2 weeks -.-


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I applied for a job as a train conductor. I spoke to two women: one was to be my future supervisor, the other woman was a recruiter. I was eager and had taken a lot of paperwork with me (qualifications and such). When we sat down, I put all those papers on the desk - there were like 3 or 4 stacks next to each other.

When I was done putting down my stuff, I looked up and across the table: The looks on those two faces!! They were horrified and disgusted! They explained I didn't come across like a warm and friendly host at all! What with me being neat and organized. My not-to-be supervisor said she couldn't imagine having someone like me to supervise! The recruiter expressed similar sentiments and we parted ways right after. I was in and out of there in a mere couple of minutes.

On the one hand, I felt like I wasn't really given a fair shot. On the other, I learned first impressions are what some recruiters go by. Maybe I would not have been a good train conductor - so these two women may have been right about me


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Sensational said:


> Woah what the hell that is creepy


This is how I pictured it...








"BABYSIT MY CHILDREN!!"


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not too bad with interviews, but I did screw up on one last May. It had nothing to do nervous,but I did something that is a huge no-no in interview etiquette. This story is written by a 'former' 24 year old job amateur. 

Story: 
There was this one place where I was interviewed by two people.I spat out shit that made them satisfied with my answers. Buuuut, when we got to the end of the interview,I didn't ask any questions. The woman literally asked "Do you have any questions? Do you have any questions?" like three times. And as that one stoic INFJ, I kept saying "Nope" because everything was on their damn website.Bad mistake. 

The Lesson? Always ask questions about the job at the end of interview, even if they're stupid ones. If you don't ask questions, the interviewers will think you don't give a damn about their company. At the end, I didn't get the job. This same company has now reopened applications. I wonder if I should re-apply.Hopefully, they won't remember me. That experience was like 6 months ago.

I need to go to bed.


----------



## Chrispey (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess I never had any real bad interviews since usually they go pretty well for me.. well atleast in my opinion :tongue:

But I had an embarrasing moment in I think my first or my second ever job interview, where they asked what I would do if there was any downtime and I started explaining what I usually do when I get bored and such.. in my free-time.
The question was what I would do if there was downtime during work.. heh.. fudge me. :laughing:


----------

